# 250w or 400w HPS for one plant only?



## gangotri (May 10, 2007)

Ok, I got all the good stuff just now, good reflector, best reactor but I am asking myself if I should now get a 250w or a 400w HPS. I ask this because the space I am using for flowering isnt large (1.2f wide, 1.2f deep and 6f high), all this for one plant at the time. So I fear that a 400W will burn my lady girl, will it? I got a fan and the space is high enough to put the light distant from the plant, but I am just starting with the HPS and the fear of burnt is very strong right now on this pot head mind. Anyone?


----------



## bobbak67 (May 10, 2007)

For one Plant in a small space i would go with a 250, same as I have. ALTHOUGH, If you plan on expanding your growing in the near future, go with the 400!  make sure you have very good ventilation, not just air movement.


----------



## gangotri (May 10, 2007)

bobbak67 said:
			
		

> For one Plant in a small space i would go with a 250, same as I have. ALTHOUGH, If you plan on expanding your growing in the near future, go with the 400! make sure you have very good ventilation, not just air movement.


 
Thanx bobbak. I do plan to expand and my ventilation system is getting very good, plus the plant is still 1 foot tall and the closed is 6feet, so maybe a 400w wont be that bad huh?


----------



## bobbak67 (May 11, 2007)

Ya man, If your going to  expand then get the 400... Just make sure to get really good vetilation to keep the temps down...also, Keep the ballast out of the grow room.

Good luck...


----------



## gangotri (May 11, 2007)

bobbak67 said:
			
		

> Keep the ballast out of the grow room.
> 
> Good luck...


 
Yeah, I was planning that. Thanx man!


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 11, 2007)

Calculating needed light is easy. There is a simple formula for it.

3,000 lumens per/sq ft is the minimum amount of light you should use.
5,000 lumens per/sq ft is preferred for optimum growth and health.

That's the same as:

3229 lumens per/1000 sq cm
5382 lumens per/1000 sq cm

Simply multiply the width of what your plant canopy will be at harvest, times the length of what the plant canopy will be at harvest, using either inches or Centimeters and that will give you the square inches or Centimenters that you have.

Good luck to you man.

P.S. I use a nice free piece of software to convert all my calculations. You can download it at:
http://www.freedownloadmanager.org/downloads/Calc_It_Converter_1556_p/free.htm


----------



## Brouli (May 11, 2007)

NIce SB  very nice


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (May 11, 2007)

get the 250w man.. you gonna have major heat problems with a 400 in a space that small. I would also think about growing more than 1 plant at a time....


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (May 11, 2007)

bro i would go with the 250w a 250w could grow more plants that one if the light was being ulitilized and reflected correctly


----------



## gangotri (May 11, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Calculating needed light is easy. There is a simple formula for it.
> 
> 3,000 lumens per/sq ft is the minimum amount of light you should use.
> 5,000 lumens per/sq ft is preferred for optimum growth and health.
> ...


 
Thats great software man, it is already being very usefull! tnx!
Obviously the number of lumens decrease as you move the reflector higher or lower, but is it worth considering that or is it minimun?


----------



## gangotri (May 11, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> get the 250w man.. you gonna have major heat problems with a 400 in a space that small. I would also think about growing more than 1 plant at a time....


 
Know what, Im gonna get both and test them, Im so involved with the growing business right now that I want to check it all out and spend a lot of time and money on it. My other "non-cannabis" plants are soo gelous of that...lol.


----------

